# Viren und mp3s



## reap0r (13. Oktober 2001)

Giebt es zur Zeit Viren/Würmer/Trojaner/was auch immer, die in mp3s (oder anderen Musik/Video Formaten) "versteckt" sind und man sich z.B. durch anhören einer "infizierten" mp3-Datei selbst infiziert?


----------



## Moartel (20. Oktober 2001)

Nun ja, möglich ist es schon dass es so was gibt, aber ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme und glaube kaum dass es da viel gibt. 
Man kann ja soweit ich weiß nicht besonders viel ausführbaren Code in so ner Datei verstecken, es dürfte also nicht viele Kiddies geben die so was draufhaben. Die Gefahr ne .vbs-Datei per Email zu kriegen dürfte deutlich größer sein.
Man sollte nur schaun dass die mp3s auf .mp3 und nicht .mp3.vbs enden. Ein Kumpel von mir hat da nicht aufgepasst und das ist ihm nicht so gut bekommen  .


----------



## ambient (23. Oktober 2001)

ja, das geht.....

man kann nämlich einen trojaner oder virus (exe-datei) in ein beliebiges dokument einbauen (z.B. jpg , png oder auch mp3).

wenn man diese datei startet, dann wird dieses programm auch mitgestartet. 

es gibt zwar wenig solche fälle, aber wer weist,....vielleicht wird da so ein trojaner gestartet und der benutzet märkt nichts davon.


----------



## reap0r (23. Oktober 2001)

Wie schauts denn da bei den Virenscannern aus (Norton AV zum Bleistift), erkennen die solche Dinger zuverlässig?
Giebts da irgendwo nen Test oder so?


----------



## Klon (23. Oktober 2001)

Nun ja ich hab mich lange mit Trojans befast und war vor 2 Jahren an Deep Throat beteiligt.

Norton AV erkennt einen so verpackten Trojaner in der Regel, ich habe jedoch auch exe dateien hier die sich einbinden lassen und die den zuständigen Code erst zusammenbauen bevor sie ihn ausführen, er ist halt mit einer kleinen Encryption Routine versehen, diese Art Dateien werden nicht als infektiös von Norton AV erkannt (ich denke mal das es andere dann auch nicht schafen, Norton AV ist mit Kaspersky wohl führend im moment)

Hab ma nen kleinen ASM Virus geschrieben, nur finde Turbo Assembler 3.1 nicht wieder, wenn das wer hat melden


----------



## ambient (23. Oktober 2001)

außerdem kann man z.B. einen selbsterstellten trojaner benutzen, der noch nicht registriert ist.


----------



## Jarod (25. Oktober 2001)

@ambient

glaube du verwechselst da was. natürlich kann man einen trojaner
in jedes programm einbauen, aber da mp3 (und jedes video- bzw audio
format) keinen ausführbaren code enthalten kann man da nichts ein-
bauen! da könntest du ja genauso behaupten in einer .txt könnte in
virus sein! 

gruss


----------



## ambient (25. Oktober 2001)

doch, man kann (hab ich selbst ausprobiert)

du kannst zB. auch eine mp3 datei im texteditor öffnen, aber dann wird die nicht ausgeführt, sondern nur geöffnet. wenn du die aber in einem mp3 player öffnest, dann wird die automatisch ausgeführt. dabei werden deteianhänge genauso wie externe exe dateien behandelt.

nur leider funktioniert dass nicht bei allen mp3-playern...zum beispiel bei media player (glaub ich):-(


----------



## Jarod (26. Oktober 2001)

*falsche richtung!*

sorry..aber glaub ich dir keinen meter..weil
audio und mpg files eben keinen ausführbaren
code haben!!!!!!
also ists auch nichts mit anhang. ausserdem
wie willsu nen anhang an nem mp3 file machen?
wenn das mit mp3 geht, geht das dann auch mit
txt oder .nfo files? 

also sorry..aber ich denke du bist da total
falsch! .. greetz


----------



## Klon (26. Oktober 2001)

Yo da hat Jarod recht eine Datei mit dem Namen "xy.mp3" kann zwar nen Virus enthalten, ein Doppelklick der das dann in WinAmp oder MediaPlayer öffnet kann aber dein System nicht infizieren.

Kleiner Zusatz:



> *MP3-Downloads können Viren enthalten!*
> 
> Ds ist falsch. Viren können nur über ausführbare Programme, Skripte und Makros transportiert werden. MP3s sind dagegen immun, da sie sebst nie ausführbaren Code enthalten.
> 
> Allerdings können sich Viren als MP3s tarnen. Unter Virenprogrammierern ist es eine beliebte Masche, einer Datei zwei Endungen (Extensionen) nacheinander zu geben, wie beispielsweise Madonna.mp3.vbs. Das Dumme daran: Windows verschweigt die zweite Endung einfach, so dass die Datei im Explorer nur als Madonna.mp3 auftauscht. Erkennen kann man solche Bösewichter daran, dass sie nicht das übliche Programmsymbol (Icon) eines MP3s tragen.



... was so auch nicht ganz richtig ist da man das Programmsymbol selstverständlich auch ändern kann ( es handelt sich ja wie gesagt um eine exe nur mit doppelter Endung)


----------



## Comander_Keen (26. Oktober 2001)

Da erwacht doch wieder der HACKER im coder     .....


MfG     Comander_Keen


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Also, was ich bis jetzt (sicher) gehört habe, bzw. weiss:

Entweder endet das MP3 Lied auf *.vbs und hat nicht die volle MP3 Größe, oder was wahrscheinlicher ist, an das MP3 Lied ist ein anderes Programm "gepackt" - es gibt Programme, die, z.B. zu einer Exe automatisch eine zweite Exe dazufügen, die dann mit ausgeführt werden.


Solche Pakete sollten aber zu 100% von Virenscannern erkannt werden.


----------



## Avariel (11. Dezember 2001)

Viren in MP3´s kommen anscheinend aber doch bissl häufiger vor. Ein Freund von mir hat sich Morpheus runtergeladen, hat sich dann eine MP3 downgeloadet und hatte gleich nen Virus. Das hat ihn erstmal abgeschreckt, doch zwei Monate später hatte ich ihn wieder soweit, dass er einen neuen Versuch gewagt hat.

Zweiter Versuch; erste MP3; zweiter Virus 
Jetzt hat er Morpheus endgültig in die Ecke geschmissen. Und ich denke nicht, dass sein Anti-Virus einfach nur paranoid ist (er hat Norton AntiVirus, Kapersky und Norton Personal Firewall, alle mit neuestem Update).

Hmm. Wo ich´s grad geschrieben hab: Heisst es jetzt downgeloadet oder gedownloadet?

cu
Avariel


----------



## ambient (11. Dezember 2001)

...das heißt gedownloadet

was für mp3-programm benutzt denn dein freund???


----------



## Avariel (12. Dezember 2001)

Schätze du meinst zum hören von MP3´s.
Da benutzt er den Media Player, der bei WinME dabei ist.

Und wo mir´s grad noch einfällt: 
Die Sache mit den zwei Dateiendungen funzt nur, wenn die Dateiendungen vom Betriebssystem ausgeblendet werden. Dann sieht man nur die erste (gefakte) Dateiendung.
Wenn man innerhalb eines beliebigen Ordners auf Extras/Ordneroptionen und dann auf die Registerkarte Ansicht klickt, ist ein Haken bei "Dateinamenserweiterungen bei bekannten Dateien ausblenden". Wenn man den wegmacht, werden wieder sämtliche Endungen angezeigt.

Aber Vorsicht! Dann muss man beim ändern eines Dateinamens jedesmal ein .Dateiendung ranhängen, sonst ändert man den Dateityp.


----------



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

man könnte eine mp3 Datei und eine *.exe zusammenführen!
hab's persönlich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Noch 'en Wort zu Virus:
Heutzutage ist es viel einfacher geworden einen Virus zu programmieren. Es reicht sogar schon eine *.bat Datei aus.
Schreibt ihr in die *.bat E**O > C:\Win.bat (-> es fehlen noch Sachen, sonst kommt ja jeder auf die Idee des zu machen ;-) )
dann noch mit attrib versteckt und schreibgeschützt, und der PC kackt beim nächsten Neustart voll ab. Durch versteckt + schreibgeschützt bleibt er sogar noch bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows da!

Der einfachste Virus den ich kenn. Ab dann geht's aufwärts über C / c++ nach Assembler. Der zerstörungswut von Viren wird wahrscheinlich nie eine Grenze gesetzt werden können!


----------

